# Sore Throat meds whilst preparing for FET



## Sarahhh (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello

I hope I'm posting in the right place..... I am due to have my transfer for my first FET on Monday and currently taking 8mg of progynova a day and 800 mg of cyclogest a day. I have developed a really bad sore throat in last couple of days and just seen the nurse at work who suggests lots of rest and take ibuprofen and poss antibiotics if it doesn't get better.

I'm really worried about what I can take being so close to transfer day.  I've emailed my clinic but not heard anything yet. 

Is it ok to take pain relief? 

Thank you

Sarah


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would suggest sticking to paracetamol (no more than 8 a day), warm drinks and boiled sweets.
Most cases of tonsilitis and sore throats are viral and resolve by themselves, but if it is not getting better in a few days, there is a lot of white pus on the tonsils then you should check with the doctor.


----------



## Sarahhh (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you. Only been taking paracetamol but I feel very feverish now and can't get out of bed, now debating what to do as I'm due to fly sun am. 

I've had tonsillitis a few years ago and feel like I did then. 

Typical! Going to have lots of rest today and see how I feel tomorrow

Sarah


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you are that ill then best to get some penicillin today (unless you are allergic). This won't affect treatment.


----------

